# Duda presión de termotanque



## peperc (Dic 22, 2017)

hola, quizas sea esto una tonteria, pero no lo se.

tengo un termotanque ( un vecino) , yo jamas les preste atencion, en este caso es electrico, tenia un problema , de electricidad que le solucione.
pero MI DUDA que nunca me lo puse a pensar:
como tengo presion ??
de un  CALEFON si entiendo , es el agua que viene de el tanque que esta en la terraza, tengo la presion de esa columna de agua, pasara por una serpentina, pero , pues , es un caño , tengo la presion y lo entiendo bien .

pero un TERMOTANQUE es un deposito, o sea el agua entra en ese deposito con la presion que me da la columna, pero y luego ?
se calienta, si , pero para la ducha por ejemplo, ¿ de donde sale la presion ?
no comprendo .
no hay una bomba.
esta a una altura, casi igual que la ducha.
no es ( creo )  un tanque hermetico, sino, como haria para llenarse.

la verdad, me puse a pensar en esta tonteria, y no logro entenderelo.
les agradezco su explicacion.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2017)

Es un tacho cerrado y hermético , una entrada , una salida , la presión de salida es la misma que la de entrada.

Fin


----------



## peperc (Dic 23, 2017)

gracias, obviamente es una tonteria, pero no termina  EN MI CABEZA de cerrar...
bueno, si fuciiona es que asi es ....
vere de tenerlo en la cabeza a ver si lo digiero.

sabes que no entiendo ?? 
si es tacho cerrado hermetico, o sea con aire adentro.
entra el agua a presion  ( la presion dada por la columna de agua ), las canillas estan cerradas, asiq ue se comprime el aire dentro de el tacho , llegara un momento que se equilibre y no entre mas agua, por la presion.
ahi si tengo presion.

pero basta un dia dejar canilla abierta y que no haya agua, y se va el aire.. buscare videos, .
a ver su un video me lo aclara ( estuve buscando en youtube y no encontre , pero si encontre de alguno que decia de poca presion ) .
tambien lei que , como dices : no se pierde presion por el termo.

muchas gracias igual.


----------



## Flash2000 (Dic 23, 2017)

peperc dijo:


> hola, quizas sea esto una tonteria, pero no lo se.
> 
> tengo un termotanque ( un vecino) , yo jamas les preste atencion, en este caso es electrico, tenia un problema , de electricidad que le solucione.
> pero MI DUDA que nunca me lo puse a pensar:
> ...



Hola.
Sucede lo mismo que describis para el calefon.
La presion del agua la da la columna de agus (asi se llama) que viene del tanque que tenes en el techo o terraza. Normalmente se pone una bajada independiente para los termotanque para que tenga buena presion. El agua que baja del tanque superior hace presion sobre la que se encuntra en el termotanque y por eso sale el agua en la ducha y las canillas. No es necesario que el termotanque este encendido para que haya circulacion de agua. No es bueno que en la cañeria o en el termotanque se encuentre aire. Esto hace que funcione mal y no exista buen caudal. En donde no hay buena presion (longitud de la instalacion muy grande o cuando no hay presion en la planta superior, por ejmplo) se suele poner una bomba presurizadora en la instalacion que funciona cuando se abre alguna canilla.
Espero que esto te resuelva las dudas.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2017)

El tanque del termotanque *no debería* tener aire adentro , ya que tienen entrada por abajo y salida por arriba, así que consideralo igual que un calefón o una manguera GORDA  . . .  

Si tiene las dos conexiones arriba , la de agua fria tiene un caño interno hasta casi el piso del tanque. Si tienen las conexiones de abajo (generalmente los eléctricos) entonces tiene un caño interno hasta casi el techo del tanque para la salida de agua caliente.

Agua caliente sube por disminución de la densidad y agua fria baja por aumento de ella.


----------



## peperc (Dic 23, 2017)

ahi me va cerrando , muchas gracias.
entonces ( otra pregunta que no tenia claro) ..
a medida que abro la canilla, y comienzo  a usar el agua caliente,  comienza a entrar fria , para recuperar el volumen , asi que el resultado es que se mezcla y se comienza a enfriar.
no es que se usa primero la que ya esta caliente .

obvio que comienza a entrar y cuando baja un poco la temperatura, pues se activa la resistencia.
pero si uno se esta bañando, pues se enfria mas rapido el volumen de el termo por el agua fria que entra  que lo que calienta la resistencia.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 23, 2017)

Aunque no fuera así, el termotanque debe estar lleno de agua, una vez eso sale, 1 litro entra un litro, salen 5 litros, entran 5litros, es parte de la cañería......


----------



## Flash2000 (Dic 23, 2017)

peperc dijo:


> ahi me va cerrando , muchas gracias.
> entonces ( otra pregunta que no tenia claro) ..
> a medida que abro la canilla, y comienzo  a usar el agua caliente,  comienza a entrar fria , para recuperar el volumen , asi que el resultado es que se mezcla y se comienza a enfriar.
> no es que se usa primero la que ya esta caliente .
> ...



Hola.
El termotanque (por ejemplo el de entrada y salida superior) tiene un caño largo que, como ya te han comentado, llega hasta la parte inferior del recipiente. Esto hace que al entrar el agua no se mezcle con el agua caliente que se encuentra en la parte superior del recipiente. Por el diseño, el agua fria permanece abajo y el agua caliente arriba. Algo de recirculacion debe haber por el propio cambio de densidad del agua caliente. Si, se usa primero la que ya esta caliente en la parte superior del termotanque. 
Lo que decis si se enfria mas rapido que lo que calienta la resistencia, eso lo desconozco, aunque se tendria que considerar la potencia y la capacidad del termotanque en cada caso. Siempre he utilizado termotanques a gas y de a cuerdo a los integrantes de la familia y el uso que se le da se calcula la capacidad en litros del mismo.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2017)

Los termotanques eléctricos *mas elaborados* además del termostato tienen un "sensor de circulación de agua" que cortocircuita el termostato y enciende la resistencia antes que el termostatato hubiera detectado la baja en la temperatura.

El agua que entra va hacia abajo y allí se queda por ser mas densa (mayor peso a igualdad de volumen que el agua caliente) , pero , y siempre hay un pero,  la turbulencia del agua que entra  revolverá un poco la cuestión y por eso el agua se irá enfriando. Distinto es el calefón que calienta el agua a medida que va circulando.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2017)

Aqui te lo dejo con detalles


----------

